# Dog door or No Dog door?



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

I am considering putting in a dog door as I will be going to school this fall and am worried about keeping Blondie, my now 6 month old, cooped up in the house on the days classes keep me longer than I would like (to leave the dogs inside). Blondie is housebroken, but I hate to test that on days when I will be gone more than 6 hours, plus I am reluctant to keep her kenneled that long on a regular basis. Right now I am home the majority of the time, but do periodically leave her kenneled for 6 to 7 hours (maybe once every 2-3 weeks) and she does fine. I would like everyone's educated opinion on whether I should use a dog door and their experiences with them. I worry a bit about bugs and other critters coming into the house, but know that their are electrically triggered dog doors available, and I worry a lot about intruders getting into my home when Blondie is not here to voice her loud bark. I am aware of some of the pros and cons but would like to hear other peoples opinions on it to see what I've missed.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had a dog door for about 6years and I love it! I dont have to worry about being gone too long and having accidents and even when I'm home not having to open the door for them. I have a regular one with a magnet to keep it shut and I never flies open but mine is very large and heavy since its the biggest one they made at the time. Im not sure what brand it is as it quite old. If you are worried about intruders most come with a security pannel that covers and locks the door for when your on vacation or at night or simply if you want ie locked. I think dog doors are great as long as you have a securlay fenced yard.


----------



## MNLassieDream (Jul 16, 2007)

I personally have never used a doggie door but I'm not against them. I think they are safe if you have a fenced back yard. I would be nervous however if the fence was open to allow people to see the backyard.


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

It depends on the dog, and where you live. For instance, I have toy breeds, which could easily be carried off by "birds of prey". There's also coyotes to worry about, as well as escape and theft.

I don't feel comfortable with mine, unattended, and outside.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I personally would never get one simply because, I don't allow my dogs to be outside unattended. especially when I'm not home, even with the fencing. Too many unknowns, and I just won't take the chance that something could happen.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

You know your dogs and your neighborhood, if you know they would be safe (from predators, other dogs, people, and not get out) I'd say go for it. But if you arent sure I wouldnt do it. My dogs are large enought to be safe form birds of prey, they cant escape fence, its padlocked, and I live in a good neighborhood. Well I woudnt realy say neighborhood I live out in no mans land but I know for a fact they are safe. It all depends on your dogs, your fence, your neighborhood, and rather theyd be safe, everyones different.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the only way that i would have a dog door is if it went out into a totally enclosed, cement floored, pen w/ a padlocked outer gate, and was behind a fenced in yard.....(i don't trust people).....


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I said no and here's why. For one I wouldn't trust my dogs going outside unattended. I have no clue what they would bring in etc. Raccoons etc will smell animal food, people food etc and come right in that doggie door. Yours will have to be a pretty big size for Blondie and all sorts of animals could get it. I just don't like the idea. Also I would have to have all kinds of security measures to keep someone from stealing my dogs.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> I said no and here's why. For one I wouldn't trust my dogs going outside unattended. I have no clue what they would bring in etc. Raccoons etc will smell animal food, people food etc and come right in that doggie door. Yours will have to be a pretty big size for Blondie and all sorts of animals could get it. I just don't like the idea. Also I would have to have all kinds of security measures to keep someone from stealing my dogs.


I ttly agree! I voted no also.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they are a good idea for those days your not feeling good or can't get away from work. But there is always that risk that a stray cat or real big dog can hop the fence and come in.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I would love to have one. I wouldn't worry cause we have a 6ft fence and know one can see in and know one can see out. My only problem would be that they would have to come right in to the main part of the house and that could be pretty messy if they were muddy or dirty.I have been thinking about it and maybe just use it when the weather is nice or like some one else said, it would come in handy if you were sick and didn't feel like having to take dogs out all the time.


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

The only place a dog door belongs is in a kennel. Having outdoor runs near on the outside of their house or shed should have a dog door installed. Allowing the dogs to go from a heated enclosure to a space where they can run a bit in safety is fine.

Dogs should never be outside unsupervised IMO. That is how bad habits can go unnoticed and get worse.


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

I also agree that a dog door isn't a good idea to use when you are not home.I have seen too many people taunting dogs that are outside unattended.You just never know what can happen.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Besides Riley I have 3 purebred Birman cats. They are not bred to be outdoor cats and in this area with all the coyotes I wouldn't let them anyway. So my DH built a cat run. It's approx 10 feet long, 8 feet tall and 3 feet deep and is attached to the side of our house with a cat door into the kitchen. They have different levels to lay on. It took Riley probably 4 months before he figured out the door. So now when he wants to go outside and no one is around to let him out he goes into the run. We have a small piece of fake grass on the cement that he uses in an emergency. Although so far he hasn't had to use it.


----------

